# ملفات لمشروع فندق لاعمال الحريق " حسابات هيدروليكية + مخططات "



## ابراهيم الجمل (21 نوفمبر 2018)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ * متابعى وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب *​ * نقدم لكم اليوم*​ * ملفات لمشروع فندق لاعمال الحريق " حسابات هيدروليكية + مخططات " 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zdz5u17ai91ai4i/hotel_project.rar/file

يارب يفيد الجميع 
[/URL]
*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2018)

مشكور أخي العزيز
وبارك الله بك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (1 يناير 2019)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (31 يناير 2021)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------

